# How fast can a side winder fishing trawler go?



## xelah11 (Jul 6, 2016)

How fast can a side winder fishing trawler go? What's the maximum speed and the average speed? An example boat I need to know about would be the Ross Tiger if that helps, or any of the Cat Boats from Grimsby.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

xelah11 said:


> How fast can a side winder fishing trawler go? What's the maximum speed and the average speed? An example boat I need to know about would be the Ross Tiger if that helps, or any of the Cat Boats from Grimsby.


I'm no expert, but I reckon Ross Tiger did about 11 or 12 knots, some of the bigger ones were faster.

Fun fact about the "Cat Boats": A lot of folk reckon that Ross Zebra was the only one that wasn't named after a cat - they were all supposed to be named by school kids and one of them came up with Zebra so they let it go. I'm here to tell you that a "Civet" isn't a blooming cat either, it's just dumb coffee-holics who call it a cat.

That's the way the cod-ends.

John T


----------



## Victor J. Croasdale (Nov 28, 2016)

They go real fast when a nuclear sub gets caught in the net. LOL


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

if you know the launch name, and builder, find out the speed from the trials data. Cook welton and gamon, and other builders on the Humber/ Just a suggestion, they could make market from Iceland very quickly as they were wet fishers the sider winders, in the 60/70;s SAy 15 Knots???


----------

